# Fall Fishing Video



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I couldn't get any lunkers to step up...but it was a fine day of fishing none the less. :G


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Great video!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Nice video too.
I film fishing quite a bit and i've always found that the lunkers come out
after my batteries die.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

mstaaf said:


> Thanks for sharing! Nice video too.
> I film fishing quite a bit and i've always found that the lunkers come out
> after my batteries die.


Its almost like they know...


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Loved the video.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice! Glad to see there are some fish in there. I drive by there all the time but I have never wet a line.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the video and words of wisdom......"A little fellow is better than no fellow."

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Video, and I can tell you that you had a better day then I ever had at that lake bass fishing...LOL Used to camp there all the time spring and fall. 

Salmonid


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Charming video... 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Nice Video, and I can tell you that you had a better day then I ever had at that lake bass fishing...LOL Used to camp there all the time spring and fall.
> 
> Salmonid


This little lake is tough...REAL tough. I think there might be a dozen bass in it...and I'm runnin' outta ways to fool them!


----------

